# Scientific Research and Development for beauty industry



## Melissa Piccanta (Apr 2, 2010)

Is it possible to get into this kind of jobs?
What are they like?

I'm currently finishing PhD in Western Europe in biochemistry/biophysics and wish to do science for beauty industry.
Is it real for someone who is not chemist, not trained in management and has no connections?
Where to start?

Any information is appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## LC (Apr 2, 2010)

I think your best bet is to get the corporate phone number of a big makeup line, and ask them how you can reach the research and development department, and start asking questions there


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

Look around on the websites of the company's websites that you are interested in. Here's L'Oreal for example: L'Oréal Careers - Research & Development - A passion for the job

Estée Lauder doesn't have European careers website, sadly. (Or at least I haven't found one so far).


----------

